# Semen Transportation



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,


I hope that one of you will be able to advise me on this....
I am going to start treatment soon with DEs, and wish to use the semen of my previous donor. I will be treated at Reprofit. How do I go about getting semen quality checks, freezing and transportation? Which clinics will do it? How long does the whole process take?
I have read some where on this labarynth of a site that if the donor is not your partner then a further check for HIV is necessary after 6/12....am I imagining this?


Hope that one of you can advise me!


ML x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Mistylake, I can't help you with this I'm afraid, but wanted to wish you luck for getting it sorted and all the best for your tx. I hope that someone who is more knowledgeable about this comes along to help you soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Misty lake - I dont know much about your situation but I would imagine it might be cheaper to fly donor out to reprofit and let them do freezing etc..if thats possible- or is it alre4ady frozen and stored-I am not sure on reprofits rules on known donors I think the 6 month quarantine rule is a uk one.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

There was a guy who posted on here recently who flew out to Reprofit to donate as it was easier than doing it here. If you used a UK clinic then the 6 month thing would apply as it's a KD not a partner but that's for tx in the UK, they might not worry if it's being exported though. I do remember reading someone in Ireland struggling to transport frozen sperm to Reprofit because it was impossible to find a company willing to transport it quickly enough before the cooling gas expired. Might be different from the UK though but worth looking at.

Good luck!

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If it is in the USA then it is a 6 month quarantine as well. not sure about czech

This is the thread that BB was referring to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257586.msg4360099#msg4360099
L


----------



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there
Just to say that there may be an issue if your kd donates at a clinic in the UK as the HFEA rules say that they can only export it to an EU clinic if that clinic is registered with the EU Tissue and Cells Directive.  Lots of EU clinics are not registered under the Directive - so you would need to check with Reprofit that they are and get a copy of their certificate to be sure and get agreement from the UK clinic that they would be happy to export to them.
Hope it all works out well and good luck with no 2!!
Luce


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

ML, my understanding is the same as described by Luce.  It is one of the two factors that prevented me from going abroad for DE tx (the second being that I would have had to get consent from, in my case, my unknown sperm donor, in order to export his gametes abroad).  The clinic through which I was trying to arrange tx abroad had agreements with clinics in Spain and Cyprus, and neither met the HFEA requirements.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we tried to transport sperm from here to czech but couldn't due to HFEA rules.


----------

